# Trees in my yard.



## churchtap (Mar 21, 2017)

Does anyone know what kind of trees these are? I wanna cut them down and use them if they are usable. 












IMG_0691.JPG



__ churchtap
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_0693.JPG



__ churchtap
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_0694.JPG



__ churchtap
__ Mar 21, 2017


















IMG_0695.JPG



__ churchtap
__ Mar 21, 2017


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 21, 2017)

to the SMF churchtap

I would be guessing at the names of those trees from your pics. The internet and or your local extension office would be your best resource for this type of correct info on your trees. 

They can tell you all kinds of valuable information on the Native trees to your area and what you can use the different woods for their best intended use. Hope that's of some help, Mike


----------



## geezer (Mar 21, 2017)

I'm not sure either. But I can see why you want them gone as they're ruining your fence.

Hopefully they're a use-able hardwood. Good luck.


----------



## tripleq (Mar 21, 2017)

Tough to tell, there are several leaf structures in the pics, pull down a branch and get some good pics of the leaves. Cant promise I will be able to identify what it is but I sure as heck cant at this point . Welcome to the SMF


----------



## churchtap (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks guys. It's dark here now but I'll get some leaf pics tomorrow.


----------



## churchtap (Mar 21, 2017)

Geezer said:


> I'm not sure either. But I can see why you want them gone as they're ruining your fence.
> 
> Hopefully they're a use-able hardwood. Good luck. Thumbs Up


Yeah I think I'm going to have to replace my fence.


----------



## tripleq (Mar 22, 2017)

A little googlin yielded this, These folks are a lot of help.
[h3]Contact Jackson County Extension Office[/h3]
Ms. Stephanie Douglas Pendleton
County Extension Director II
4111 Amonett Street
P.O. Box 1248, Suite E
Pascagoula, MS  39568-1248
*Phone:*  (228)769-3047
*Fax:*  (228)769-3347

http://www.stateconservation.org/mississippi/local-resources/Jackson-County-Extension-Office/8647


----------



## churchtap (Mar 22, 2017)

Someone said one of them was hackberry and the other was tallow. Do you think I can use them as fuel after I wrap my meat?


----------



## jake0531 (Mar 22, 2017)

I've heard of people using hackberry, to me all that's good for is fire place wood. As for the tallow I wouldn't use it either. If you read up on it it says the sap is toxic (according to Wikipedia)


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 22, 2017)

churchtap said:


> Someone said one of them was hackberry and the other was tallow. Do you think I can use them as fuel after I wrap my meat?


First, Any luck with contacting your local Extension Office to see what they have to say about Identifying your trees ?  I would be willing to guess if you emailed them a good pic of a leaf from each one of your trees, their secretary more than likely could help with the ID of your trees. I would start there first.


----------

